# meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Dezember 2004)

Moin Leute,
meine Montagen auf meiner Webseite haben ja bestimmt schon einige von euch gesehen. Jetzt habe ich eine zweite Seite angefertigt mit richtigen Fotos. Schauts euch doch mal an ob da was von zu gebrauchen ist. Über eine rege Diskusion und Verbesserungsvorschläge würde ich mich natürlich freuen.
Hier gehts lang.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Nabend Jörg,

Die Seite ist gut gelungen. Die Beschreibung top und die Foto's , nunja büschjen größer könnten se sein.Für jemand der mit den Grundlagen der Materie betraut ist , ist alles klar. Mein kumpel hat vom B-Angeln wenig Dunst und konnte sich nicht so richtig was daruntervorstellen. Für solche Leute könnten die Fotos größer , deutlicher , aussagekräftiger sein.Wenn se das genauer sehen würden , könner se das eher begreifen.Sprich die Montagen mit den Augen verstehen.

Gruß, 
Gunnar


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Moin Gunnar,
wenn dein Kumpel das genauer sehen will kann er ja im Teil 1 die Zeichnungen ansehen oder auf der Gemini Seite die Montagen ansehen. Da sind die deutlicher zu sehen. Wenn ich die Fotos noch größer mache brauch die Seite ja ewig bis sie geladen ist und dann machen 56 K Modem User aus bevor der Download fertig ist.


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> meine Montagen auf meiner Webseite haben ja bestimmt schon einige von euch gesehen. Jetzt habe ich eine zweite Seite angefertigt mit richtigen Fotos. Schauts euch doch mal an ob da was von zu gebrauchen ist. Über eine rege Diskusion und Verbesserungsvorschläge würde ich mich natürlich freuen.
> Hier gehts lang.


Hallo Jörg,
müßte bei der Liftmontage die Vorfachschnur nicht etwas kürzer sein?? So wie du sie dargestellt hast geht die Kraft beim Wurf ja auf die Mundschnur. Die Perle müßte eigentlich an den Wirbel der Schlagschnur sein damit die Wurfenergie nur auf die Vorfachschnur wirkt (nicht auf die Mundschnur). Man oh man läßt sich das besch... erklären wie ich es meinte. Ich hoffe du verstehst es  
Ansonsten sind die Montagen natürlich TOP !!! Die Bilder sind auch groß genug (für mich jedenfalls).

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Moin Jörg,



> Wenn ich die Fotos noch größer mache brauch die Seite ja ewig bis sie geladen ist und dann machen 56 K Modem User aus bevor der Download fertig ist.


Ok , bin selbst 56k Geschädigter , das kann ich nachvollziehen.Aber wenn ich was sehen will , warte ich eben.*gg*

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Moin Klaus,
so ganz kann ich nicht verstehen was du meinst aber so wie die Montage da zu sehen ist hatte ich noch keine Probleme damit.  Ob nun die Energie in die Mundschnur geht oder in die Hauptschnur ist mir eigentlich Banane so lange ich die Mundschnur nicht durchwerfe. Ich vermute mal eher das sich die Energie zu gleichen Teilen aufteilt auf Mundschnur und Hauptschnur. So oft fische ich die Liftmontage aber auch nicht.


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Klaus,
> so ganz kann ich nicht verstehen was du meinst aber so wie die Montage da zu sehen ist hatte ich noch keine Probleme damit.  Ob nun die Energie in die Mundschnur geht oder in die Hauptschnur ist mir eigentlich Banane so lange ich die Mundschnur nicht durchwerfe. Ich vermute mal eher das sich die Energie zu gleichen Teilen aufteilt auf Mundschnur und Hauptschnur. So oft fische ich die Liftmontage aber auch nicht.


Hallo Jörg,
ich denke mir mal das die Mundschnur bei deiner Bauweise der schwächste Punkt in der Montage ist. Wenn du die Vorfachschnur nur um paar Zentimeter kürzen würdest (sa das die Perle am Wirbel ist) dann würde nur die Vorfachschnur beim Wurf belastet und nicht die Mundschnur. Natürlich hast du Recht damit das die Energie zu 2 gleichen Teilen aufgeteilt wird aber eine 15 lbs Amnesia würde die auftretenen Kräfte nicht aushalten (höchstens einmal und dann ist sie "überdehnt"). Eine "normale" 0,25er würde bestimmt reissen. Was hast du denn für Schnur für die Mundschnüre??? 

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Die Montagen sind super. Meiner Meinung nach geht bei der Liftmontage von Joerg die meiste Energie auf die Vorfachschnur. Die Bilder sind sehr gut, mach weiter so.

Ich wuerde allerdings den Schrumpfschlauch durch  einen Plastikstiel von diesen Wattestaebchen, die reichlich am Strand rumliegen, stabilisieren. Wenn Du neue Wattestaebchen nimmst, muss Du die Watte abschneiden und verlierst 2 cm Abstand . Die am Strand rumliegen, ist die Watte weggegammelt und reinigst somit ein bisschen den Strand. Ueber das Wattestaechen den Schrumpfschlauch setzen. 
Probier es mal aus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

@ Klaus, was ich für Schnur nehme als Mundschnur steht dort im Artikel. 
@ BBangler, das mit dem Schrumpfschlauch gefällt mir so ganz gut. Mit so einem Plastestiel wäre mir das zu steif. Aber danke für den Tipp und das Lob.  |wavey:


----------



## haukep (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Sehr schön gemacht, aber die Fotos sind ein bissl klein....


----------



## Tino (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Hallo Klaus
Ich bin ein absoluter Lift-Montagen Fan.
Wenn Du sie so bindest das die Perle am Wirbel ist, dann ist der Effekt des Schrumpfschlauches als Abstandhalter ja dahin.Dann kann man sich den ja sparen.Ich verwende allerdings auch ca.3,5 cm lange Plastikröhrchen statt Schrumpfschlauch.
Mir ist noch keine beim werfen durchgeknallt.


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Hallo @tino und @M_S,
kann man den Schrumpfschlauch nicht auch auf die Mundschnur schrumpfen??
Müßte doch der gleiche Effekt sein !?!
Ich werd mal ein Vorfach basteln und das Bild dann einstellen.
Ich weiß nur das ich die Liftmontagen damals immer so gebaut habe das die Perle am Wirbel von der Hauptschnur war.

mfg
Klaus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Wenn der Schrumpfschlauch auf der Mundschnur wäre würde er ja nicht die Funktion eines abstehenden Seitenarm übernehmen weil kein Zug drauf ist.
Aber mach mal n Bild, bin gespannt wie du das meinst.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

so habe mal meine 2 Haken-Wattstaebchen-Montage und meine Long-Nachlaeufer-Wattestaebchen-Montage als Anhang reingestellt.

Die rote Schnur ist die Vorfachschnur


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Sorry Christian aber leider kann ich da rein gar nichts erkennen außer einem Blei und einem Rele Clip.
Schick mir doch mal die Bilder ich stell die denn etwas größer ein.


----------



## spinnracer (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Finde die Seite sehr gut.  :m 

Habe bis vor kurzem auch noch selbst gebunden. Mein Händler macht gerade Ausverkauf und ich habe mich mit sehr günstigen Fertigvorfächern eingedeckt. Die reichen für den nächsten Urlaub an der Ostsee aus. Die langen Winterabende werde ich nun wohl mit  Pilkerproduktion verbringen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

@ muss erst neue Bilder machen . Kann aber bis zum WE dauern. habe die groesseren Bilder von der Festplatte geloescht #c 

Beschreibe mal den Aufbau meiner Montagen

Bild 1 Doppelhakensystem

Nach der Reihenfolge wie sie aufgebaut ist

Mundschnur 20lbs Schnur

1 Butthaken
1 Parjette
dazwischen 5 cm Platz schaffen
1 Perle doppelt geschlauft
2 Wattestaebchen zusammengehalten durch ein Stueck Schrumpfschlauch
1 Perle nur durch gefaedelt
1  Wirbel , sieht aus wie eine 8
1 Perle nur durch gefaedelt
2 Wattestaebchen zusammengehalten durch ein Stueck Schrumpfschlauch
1 Perle doppelt geschlauft
dazwischen 5 cm Platz schaffen
1 Parjette
1 Butthaken

Die Rigschnur 0.60-0.80 mm

An dem Wirbel der Mundschnur wird die Hauptschnur geknotet und darauf kommt ein Stueck Schrumpfschlauch (3cm), darueber  ein Wattestaebchen dann eine Perle, dann der Gemini Niroclipoder einen normalen Wirbel fuer das Blei, dann 1 Perle, bisschen Platz lassen. 1 Klemmhuelse, 1 kleine Perle, 1 Sprungfeder, 1 Perle, 1 Breakaway Weitwurfclip(die einfachen), das Stueck Plastik abknipsen, wo sonst das Gummistueck draufkommt, 1 Perle, 1 Klemmhuelse dazwischen 5 cm Platz und dann  1 Wirbel (8 Form).

Die Rigschnur sollte sokurz wie moeglich sein und die 2 Haken in den Weitwurfclip eingclippt werden, erst dann presse ich die Klemmhuelsen fest!
Das Wattestaebchen auf dem Rig sollte eine feste Verbindung haben mit dem Wirbel der Mundschnur mit dem Schrumpfschlauch.

Die Andere Montage beschreibe ich an einem anderen Tag


----------



## Waldi (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Moin Jörg,
ich habe nach unserem Treffen in Meschendorf auch mal Deine Montagen nachgebaut und seit langem auch mal wieder meine Ruten voll durchgezogen um mal die Knock etwas weiter zu durchsuchen. Die normale Setenarmmontage, nach unten eingehängt, setzte sich bei meinen Versuchen als beste durch. Ich habe bei den ersten Würfen beobachten können, daß es manchmal schon beim Wurf auslöste. Ich habe dann das Stück Draht welches in diese Plastehülse gesteckt wird, um die ganze Sache zu laden, etwas mit der Zange verbogen. Damit konnte ich etwas mehr Reibungswiederstand schaffen und dann klappte es eigentlich super. Hast Du eine andere Methode, den Auslösedruck einzustellen oder war das bei Dir nie ein Problem. Ich glaube als wir bei Dir im Wohnwagen über den Montagen hingen und Du so alles erklärt hast, hast Du etwas darüber gesagt. Ist mir aber entfallen.
Ich habe nun an der Knock Gegenden erreicht, wo ich noch nie einen Haken hinbekommen habe und siehe da es gibt dort auch eine Kante die manchmal die gesamte Montage kostet. In Deiner Montagenbox hast Du auch ein System mit einer Sollbruchstelle für das Blei gehabt. Kannst Du mir das bitte hier noch einmal etwas erklären.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Moin Waldi,
ja dem Draht vom Alpha Bait Clip gebe ich auch einen kleinen Knick in der Mitte damit das Hütchen fester sitzt. Das ist auf dem Bild mit der Liftmontage auch gut zu erkennen.
Das Systhem mit der Sollbruchstelle ist ungefähr so wie dieses ein Foto muß ich mal machen und schick dir das dann.


----------



## Tino (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Moin moin Leude

Ich kann leider auch nicht so viel bei den Wattestäbchen-Montagen erkennen.
Ist die gesamte Vorfachschnur in diesem Stäbchen???   

Wenn ja, warum.#c 


bis dann


----------



## spinnracer (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

@ Meeresangler Schwerin  Wo kann man Auftriebsperlen wie du sie zum Jiggen benutzt online bestellen? Bei uns bekommt man die nicht im Angelgeschäft - komme aus der Nähe von Heidelberg.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*



			
				spinnracer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Meeresangler Schwerin Wo kann man Auftriebsperlen wie du sie zum Jiggen benutzt online bestellen? Bei uns bekommt man die nicht im Angelgeschäft - komme aus der Nähe von Heidelberg.


guckst du hier.....
http://www.angler-topshop.de/index.php?cPath=85&osCsid=ba6cb1268621171b0af8048fc3125f94


----------



## spinnracer (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

@ Klaus S. Danke schön.


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*



			
				Meeresangler-Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Schrumpfschlauch auf der Mundschnur wäre würde er ja nicht die Funktion eines abstehenden Seitenarm übernehmen weil kein Zug drauf ist.
> Aber mach mal n Bild, bin gespannt wie du das meinst.


 
Hi M_S,
hier hab ich nun endlich ein Bild von meiner Liftmontage. Ich hab im Schrumpfschlauch eine Feder mit eingeschrumpft damit die Mundschnur noch ein bisschen besser absteht. 

Und es geht doch wenn der Schrumpfschlauch auf der Mundschnur ist  

Bei meiner Montage siehst du auch das die Hauptschnur die alleinige Kraft beim Wurf abfängt da die Schnur vom Wirbel gestoppt wird.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Hi @all,
hier nun noch meine 2 Haken-Butt-Montage. Ich hab wieder untern Schrumpfschlauch SRT-Federn eingeschrumpft. Normalerweise ist die Montage straffer gespannt aber dann kann man den Aufbau der Montage nicht mehr erkennen.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Hi @all,

hier nun noch meine Durchläufermontage. Den Aufbau kann man recht gut auf den Bildern erkennen.

mfg
Klaus S.

Wo bleiben die Bilder von Euren Montagen???? Hab hier leider kaum welche sehen können #t


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Moin Jörg

bin grade am Vorfächer basteln, wollte mal dein 2 Hakensystem(Nachläufer) nachbauen.
Verstehe aber nicht ganz wie das mit dem Gemini Rig Clip funktioniert, habe so einen "Kollegen" noch nie verbaut.

Wäre schön wenn du nochmal ein Detail Foto einstellen könntest.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Nachlaeufermontage*

So habe mal meine Nachlaeufermontage abgelichtet.

Die gelbe Schnur ist 0.60mm Rigschnur . Die rote Schnur ist die Mundschnur/Vorfachschnur.

Meine Wattestaebchenmontage folgt ein anderes mal


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Nun habe ich ihn |supergri  |supergri  |supergri .

Bei einigen dauert es eben alles ein bischen länger.


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

@BBA: Die Montage fische ich so in der Art auch, habe aber nur einen Haken. Bei euch geht es ja viel mit Köfis und Krabben los, dann macht das Sinn, aber leider sind Topse hier bei uns ja nicht so gängige Köder. Eigentlich sehr schade...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Selbstverstaendlich kannst damit auch mit Wattwurm oder Seeringelwurm angeln. Wird meisten hier ausgeuebt. Einfach 3-4 Wattwuermer aufziehen und dann den zweiten Haken ein oder zweimal einwickeln . Dann bekommt auch keine Fehlbisse.

Als Koeder werden hier 

Wattwurm 2 Arten (Black Lugworm und Common Lugworm)
Seeringelwurm ( ich glaube da gibt 16 Arten, 3 oder 4 bekommst hier gekauft)
Muschelfleisch in allen Varianten
Tintenfisch 
Taschenkrebse
Krabben
Sandaale zwei Arten klein oder Megagrosse
Makrele
andere Seefischarten


verwendet und alle moeglischen Kombinationen.

Fuer alle Koeder werden meist Tandemhakensystem verwendet. fehlbisse hast dadurch weniger.

Und grosse Koeder fangen auch grosse Fische! Wenn Du weiss wie weit ein Plattfisch oder ein Dorsch sein Maul oeffnen kann, dann stellst Dir nicht mehr die Frage "Ob der Haken zu gross ist , eher ob er zu klein ist!"


----------



## mb243 (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Hi !

Ich sehe Ihr arbeitet gerne mit den Klemmhülsen. Wo kann man die im I-Net günstig bestellen??


----------



## Klaus S. (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*



			
				mb243 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> Ich sehe Ihr arbeitet gerne mit den Klemmhülsen. Wo kann man die im I-Net günstig bestellen??


 
Selber Hi  

guckst Du hier....

http://www.angler-topshop.de/index....af8048fc3125f94

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Moin,
ich nehme die Presshülsen aus dem Baumarkt. 0,75iger Aderhülsen aus dem Elektrikerbedarf sind genau richtig. Und teuer sind die auch nicht.


----------



## Klaus S. (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich nehme die Presshülsen aus dem Baumarkt. 0,75iger Aderhülsen aus dem Elektrikerbedarf sind genau richtig. Und teuer sind die auch nicht.


 
Hi Jörg,
die Aderendhülsen sind natürlich auch eine Alternative aber die "richtigen" Quetschhülsen sind wesentlich dickwandiger (nicht so scharfkantig) und sind für die Schlaufen zum einhängen der Schnur am Wirbel und für die Befestigung des Clips (wo das Blei dran kommt) besser geeignet. Um die Mundschnur vors verrutschen auf der Vorfachschnur zu sichern reichen die Aderendhülsen aber allemal. Die Quetschhülsen braucht man auch nicht so stramm fixieren (schont die Schnur) da sie eben dickwandiger sind und nicht mehr verrutschen wenn man sie relativ leicht anpresst.

Ich will Dich damit bestimmt nicht kritisieren (deine Vorfächer sind allesammt SEHR GUT) aber ich baue meine Vorfächer schon seit 15 Jahren "knotenlos" und habe schon alles mögliche ausprobiert und kann daher behaupten das die Aderendhülsen nur bedingt einsetzbar sind.

Nun bloß nicht eingeschnappt sein weil ich anderer Meinung bin als Du (man muß hier ja sehr vorsichtig sein was man sagt habe ich festgestellt).  

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## Tino (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Hallo alle Mann

Ich baue seit gut 8 Jahren meine Montagen selber und nehme auch die aus dem Baumarkt.
Mir reichen die völlig aus und sind recht preiswert im Baumarkt.

Hat halt jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen.

Bis dann


----------



## Klaus S. (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*



			
				Tino schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle Mann
> 
> Ich baue seit gut 8 Jahren meine Montagen selber und nehme auch die aus dem Baumarkt.
> Mir reichen die völlig aus und sind recht preiswert im Baumarkt.
> ...


 
Hi,
die Aderendhülsen sind in den meisten Baumärkten genauso teuer wie die Quetschhülsen (50 Quetschhülsen 1,99 €, 50 (0,75 mm²) Aderendhülsen bei Toom-Markt 2,20 €). 
Hast du denn die Quetschhülsen schon ausprobiert oder bist du einfach "nur" zufrieden mit den Aderendhülsen???
Ich habe früher auch immer die Aderendhülsen genommen und war zufrieden bis ich eben die Quetschhülsen ausprobiert habe.
Benutzt Du die Aderendhülsen auch für die Schlaufe und für den Gemini-Clip??? Oder nur zum fixieren der Mundschnur auf der Vorfachschnur???

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Tom B (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> die Aderendhülsen sind in den meisten Baumärkten genauso teuer wie die Quetschhülsen (50 Quetschhülsen 1,99 €, 50 (0,75 mm²) Aderendhülsen bei Toom-Markt 2,20 €).
> Hast du denn die Quetschhülsen schon ausprobiert oder bist du einfach "nur" zufrieden mit den Aderendhülsen???
> Ich habe früher auch immer die Aderendhülsen genommen und war zufrieden bis ich eben die Quetschhülsen ausprobiert habe.
> ...



Ich benutze auch schon seit Jahren die Adernhülsen 0,75mm,bei den Brandungsmontagen nur zum fixieren der Mundschnüre.
Bei den Naturködervorfächern für Norwegen auf Heilbutt und Leng nehm
ich sie bei allen Schlaufen und selbst die Schlaufe am Haken sicher ich 
mit den Aderhülsen,schrumpf aber zur Sicherheit die Schnur mit dem Feuerzeug hat bis jetzt bei jedem Fisch gehalten auch bei großen.
Aber Du hast recht damit das man sie recht kräftig zusammen drücken muß.
Du schreibst das Du deine Vorfächer schon seit Jahren knotenlos baust,
wie befestigts Du deinen Haken denn |kopfkrat 

@Klaus S.;Nun bloß nicht eingeschnappt sein weil ich anderer Meinung bin als Du (man muß hier ja sehr vorsichtig sein was man sagt habe ich festgestellt). 


Netter Satz,muß ich mir merken :m 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Klaus S. (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe "knotenlos" mit Absicht in Anführungsstrichen gesetzt da ich bei den Mundschnüren auf die Quetschverbinder verzichte. Die Mundschnüre sind ja auch wesentlich leichter zu knoten als die dicken Vorfachschnüre. Ich hab allerdings auch schon Quetschhülsen für die Mundschnüre ausprobiert aber keinen Vorteil erkennen können so das ich bei denen wieder Knoten benutze.
Probiere doch einfach mal die Quetschhülsen aus (die gibt es auch in verschiedenen Längen). 

Gruß aus den verschneiten Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## Tino (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> die Aderendhülsen sind in den meisten Baumärkten genauso teuer wie die Quetschhülsen (50 Quetschhülsen 1,99 €, 50 (0,75 mm²) Aderendhülsen bei Toom-Markt 2,20 €).
> Hast du denn die Quetschhülsen schon ausprobiert oder bist du einfach "nur" zufrieden mit den Aderendhülsen???
> Ich habe früher auch immer die Aderendhülsen genommen und war zufrieden bis ich eben die Quetschhülsen ausprobiert habe.
> ...


 
Hallo Klaus

Ich benutze sie an sich nur um die Haken-Clips zu fixieren.Den Gemini-Clip knote ich und Schlaufen zum einhängen in die Hauptschnur benutze ich nicht, sondern nur Wirbel.
Bin absolut zufrieden mit den Aderend-Hülsen.Sie erfüllen den Zweck den ich erwarte.
Das reicht mir.


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*



			
				Tino schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus
> 
> Ich benutze sie an sich nur um die Haken-Clips zu fixieren.Den Gemini-Clip knote ich und Schlaufen zum einhängen in die Hauptschnur benutze ich nicht, sondern nur Wirbel.
> Bin absolut zufrieden mit den Aderend-Hülsen.Sie erfüllen den Zweck den ich erwarte.
> Das reicht mir.


 
Hallo Tino,
zum fixieren der Hakenclips brauchst du die Aderendhülsen ja auch noch lange nicht so fest zusammen pressen als wenn du sie auch für die Schlaufen nimmst. Ich sage ja auch nicht das die Aderendhülsen ihren Zweck nicht erfüllen sondern nur das die Quetschhülsen besser sind da sie nicht soooo fest gepresst (schwächt die Schnur) werden müssen wie die Aderendhülsen.
Ich hab mal eine Kiste Cola (mit vollen Flaschen, die alten aus Glas (ca. 22,5 KG)) mit den Schlaufen in der Schnur hochgehoben und die Schnur (30 LBS Amnesia) ist erst gebrochen nachdem ich angefangen habe immer leicht hoch und runter zu wippen. Die Schnur ist nicht etwa aus den Quetschhülsen gerissen sondern mittendrin gebrochen. Wenn ich das gleiche mit einen geknotenen Vorfach gemacht habe ist die Schnur immer am Knoten gebrochen (manchmal schon beim anheben der Kiste). 
Das war mein persönlicher Test was besser ist.... 
Achja, mit Aderendhülsen hab ich es nicht probiert, ich glaube jedoch das die auch besser abgeschnitten hätten als die Knoten.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Tino (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: meine Brandungsmontagen Teil 2*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tino,
> zum fixieren der Hakenclips brauchst du die Aderendhülsen ja auch noch lange nicht so fest zusammen pressen als wenn du sie auch für die Schlaufen nimmst. Ich sage ja auch nicht das die Aderendhülsen ihren Zweck nicht erfüllen sondern nur das die Quetschhülsen besser sind da sie nicht soooo fest gepresst (schwächt die Schnur) werden müssen wie die Aderendhülsen.
> Ich hab mal eine Kiste Cola (mit vollen Flaschen, die alten aus Glas (ca. 22,5 KG)) mit den Schlaufen in der Schnur hochgehoben und die Schnur (30 LBS Amnesia) ist erst gebrochen nachdem ich angefangen habe immer leicht hoch und runter zu wippen. Die Schnur ist nicht etwa aus den Quetschhülsen gerissen sondern mittendrin gebrochen. Wenn ich das gleiche mit einen geknotenen Vorfach gemacht habe ist die Schnur immer am Knoten gebrochen (manchmal schon beim anheben der Kiste).
> Das war mein persönlicher Test was besser ist....
> ...


 
Hallo Klaus


Ich verwende 70er Vorfachschnur *damit* ich die Hülsen normal zusammendrücken kann.
Bei mir ist noch nicht ein Vorfach beim werfen gerissen.( werfe mit 180 Gramm; bin nicht gerade klein und schmächtig
193 cm mit 110 kg )
Meine Mundschnüre knote ich am Wirbel oder Paternosterröhrchen an,die sind auch noch nicht gerissen.( 40er Amnesia )
Damit musste ich mal einen 75er Dorsch auf die Brücke heben ( Rerik ) und sie hat gehalten.Entweder sie hält oder der Dorsch geht wieder schwimmen.

Seit 8 Jahren baue ich so und bin voll zufrieden.So hat jeder seine Vorlieben von denen er nicht unbedingt abweichen möchte. Nicht das ich nicht für andere Tipps offen bin; auf jeden Fall.Gerade was Montagen betrifft bin ich sehr neugierig.
Von der Art des bauens und einige Materialien will man sich aber nicht trennen weil sie einen immer wieder überzeugen.


Grüße aus Meck-Pomm


----------



## Il Falcone (22. Mai 2007)

*Brandungsangeln Mittelmeer*

Servus Miteinander!

Als neu Dazugekommener mal eine ganz dumme Frage:
ich gedenke nächste Woche in der Bucht von Alcudia/Mallorca auf Wolfsbarsch und Ähnliches zu gehen.
Als "lange-her" Angler die Frage: brauch ich beim Spinnfischen ein Vorfach, und wenn ja wie lange sollte es sein.
(Ich hab ´ne 40 monofil und möchte es mit Wobbler und Spinner probieren, mitsammt 60er Laufblei).

Beste Grüße

Il Falcone




.... ich weiß´ dass ich nichts weiß ...


----------

